# 君を愛してる。ずうっと愛してる



## supermiedos

君を愛してる。ずうと愛してる。。。今ならすなおにいえる。。。 "君が好き."

It's the nickname of a girl I really like, but I don't know what it says. Could you help me translating it please? I know 0% of japanese, by the way.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## lammn

The Japanese written in the link you provided is *not* a name.


----------



## supermiedos

I'm sorry. I meant, it's a text that she displays in her messenger. I'd like to know what does it mean... (I can't ask her).


----------



## Madhu Mayi

It might be a good idea to ask her.


----------



## supermiedos

Sorry, I didn't know I could attach files: here it is


----------



## Madhu Mayi

Sorry supermiedos, I tried to click on the file but it's elusive: it goes away anytime I try! Anyway I hope you won't trouble yourself too much.


----------



## sekaijuuni

君を愛してる。
I love you.

ずうと愛してる。。。
I've always loved you...

今ならすなおにいえる。。。 
Now, to be honest/frank...

"君が好き."
"I love you."

The "love" used in the first two lines is different than the one in the final line.  I'm pretty sure that the final "love" is more commonly used by Japanese and that the first can also mean "like," but otherwise I'm not sure of the differences in connotation between the two.


----------



## supermiedos

Thank you so much for your help. You're so kind. If you need help with spanish, don't hesitate asking me for help


----------



## sekaijuuni

Be careful, supermiedos, I might take you up on that   I've got a whole bunch of Spanish essays to write.


----------



## lammn

Hello sekaijuuni,

Hope you don't mind me being nitpicky...



sekaijuuni said:


> ずうと愛してる。。。
> I've always loved you....


 
There is a typo by the original messenger poster.
It should be ずっと or ずうっと, not ずうと.



sekaijuuni said:


> 今ならすなおにいえる。。。
> Now, to be honest/frank...


 
My try: Now, I can say/confess frankly...

The nuance of this line is that the speaker is not able to say "I love you" in the past. But for now, she is able to say it frankly.



sekaijuuni said:


> The "love" used in the first two lines is different than the one in the final line. I'm pretty sure that the final "love" is more commonly used by Japanese and that the first can also mean "like," but otherwise I'm not sure of the differences in connotation between the two.


 
The difference between 好き and 愛してる have been discussed in this forum before:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1010837&highlight=22909+12365+like
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=76913&highlight=ai+shite+imasu


----------

